# Limited or no connectivity - wireless and wired



## ldu97177 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi.

When trying to Connect to the internet, I am seeing "Aquiring Network Address" for a while and then eventually get the "Limited Connectivity" message. This is happening when I try both a wireless and wired connection, although other laptops and my PS3 can get online OK.

I've tried resetting the router, checked the WPA is right (and also disabled security to try without) and did the Winsock reset in CMD but all with no luck. Devices are showing as working correctly.

The laptop is an IBM on XP SP3.

Any ideas of what else to try? Thanks.


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

Reset the TCP/IP stack in addition to WINSOCK.

*Windows XP*
Open up a command prompt (Start > Run > CMD)
Type the bolded commands in the command prompt window: 

Reset TCP/IP Stack: *netsh int ip reset reset.log*
Reset WINSOCK entries: *netsh winsock reset catalog
*
When finished reboot


----------



## ldu97177 (Feb 15, 2008)

OK I've done these but still with no luck. It actually connected with a wired connection in Safe Mode but not when booted normally.

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Ross>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : IBM-614E68684D4
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : home
home

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0A-E4-33-0F-4C
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.5
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 21 June 2009 07:16:11
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 22 June 2009 07:16:11

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network
Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-12-F0-8A-9F-38
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 21 June 2009 02:47:20
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 22 June 2009 02:47:20

C:\Documents and Settings\Ross>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Top suspect here would be a firewall or Internet security application. Since you are obviously communicating with the router, this is an application problem at a higher level.


----------



## ldu97177 (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks...I've tried turning the firewall off with no success. Is there more I can try to do?

Also, whenever I try to ping a website I get "Destination host unreachable", sending 4 packets and receiving 0.


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

Open up a command prompt (Start > run > cmd)
Type the following bolded commands and post the results for each affected machine.

*ping www.google.com *
*ping 74.125.53.99*

Note: To post results of commands, alternate click on the top of the command prompt > edit > select all >
alternate click on the top of the command prompt > edit > copy > paste in a message here. If you are on
a computer that can't connect to the internet then paste the contents in a text document and save it to a
portable media like a flash drive, then use an internet capable machine to post the contents.


What security software is installed?


----------



## ldu97177 (Feb 15, 2008)

I have tried turning the Firewall off and also uninstalled McAfee and AVG.

The ping results are:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Ross>ping www.google.com
Ping request could not find host www.google.com. Please check the name and try a
gain.

C:\Documents and Settings\Ross>ping 74.125.53.99

Pinging 74.125.53.99 with 32 bytes of data:

Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.

Ping statistics for 74.125.53.99:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Documents and Settings\Ross>ping www.google.com
Ping request could not find host www.google.com. Please check the name and try a
gain.

C:\Documents and Settings\Ross>


----------



## corvinus16 (Sep 26, 2008)

did you try "automatically detect IP" in your network configuration?? if you do so then maybe the problem is in your wireless adapter in your laptop or check your network drivers and if this all fine im sure that your rauter and network adapter is not compatible...


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

You had McAfee and AVG running at the same time? Almost a guarantee that is where the problem started. You should only have one AV installed.

Did you use the McAfee removal tool? http://service.mcafee.com/FAQDocument.aspx?id=TS100507


----------



## chrishunt (Jun 23, 2009)

Was the ipconfig output in safe mode? What is the output in normal mode?


----------



## Totthead (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi Everyone, 

I have had 3 people contact me in the past 3 days with this issue 2 of the machines are only 4 weeks old, one is at least 8 years old. 

Each machine's network setup is different, 

Machine 1 
- Is using ADSL2+ 
- is using a Belkin N1 Wireless Router/Modem with built in 4 port 100mbps switch
- Is only 4 weeks old
- Is running Windows XP SP3
- Using Commodo Internet Security Suite 
- Using Adaware Anniversary Edition
- Using AVG Free
- Has had the AVG Virus scanner and Comodo Firewall un-installed to see if that is the cause.

Machine 2
- Is using ADSL 1
- Is only 4 weeks old
- Is running XP SP 3
- Is using Mcafee Internet Security Suite

Machine 3
- Is using ADSL 1
- Is using a D-Link Modem with 4 100mbps port switch
- Is 8 years old 
- Is running XP SP3
- Is running as a Print server only
- Is using Zone-alarm Pro 7
- Is using NOD32 Anti Virus
- Is using Spybot Search and Destroy

I have done the following to Machine 1
- Update the NIC Driver to the most recent version, and then tried 2 previous from an archive copy. 
- Release and renew the IP address from the CMD prompt
- Flush all DNS information using CMD prompt
- Reset the TCP stack by using the WINSOCK Cmd _netsh int ip reset reset.log_
- Run the machine in "Safe Mode with networking, no change" 
- Changed the cable, changed the port on the router/modem
- plugged another machine into the same port/cable configuration with no issues. 
- release the DHCP address assigned to the device on the router config
- rebooted the router
- rebooted the machine (several times)

I have done the following to Machine 3 
- Has had the router rebooted
- Has had the DHCP list cleared
- Has had the NIC driver updated to the latest version and 2 prior
- Has had SP3 removed
- Does not resolve the issue in Safe mode with networking
- Has had a Brand New NIC installed
- Has had the CD Drivers installed for the new NIC and then the latest one off of the internet plus 2 Prior. 
- Reset the TCP stack by using the WINSOCK Cmd _netsh int ip reset reset.log_

I have not yet been able to look at machine 2. 

It appears that the machines are simply not getting replies to their DHCP request packets and are timing out. I am wondering if anyone else has had this issue after the 1st of June 2009, as I believe that a windows Update may have caused this issue but will stand corrected if someone has this issue and does not run windows update. 

I am getting to the point where a re-image of these machines is the only option? I might try a windows XP repair but feel that I might be clutching at straws.

Regards,

Totthead


----------



## chrishunt (Jun 23, 2009)

Can you provide the output of 

ipconfig /release
ipconfig /renew

So we can see that whether your communicating with your DHCP server


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

@ Totthead

Please create your own thread for your own issue and do not hijack another person's thread. You will need to post a complete and detailed description if the problem and any relevant information.


----------



## Totthead (Jul 14, 2009)

lorjack said:


> @ Totthead
> 
> Please create your own thread for your own issue and do not hijack another person's thread. You will need to post a complete and detailed description if the problem and any relevant information.


Hey,

Please accept my apologies, it was not my intention to 'Hijack' the thread, I was simply explaining that I am having an identical issue, I was trying to indicate to the thread starter that they were not the only one who was experiencing this issue by providing an example of my own experience and troubleshooting steps. 


I apologise once again. 

Regards,


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

I understand, it is just difficult to keep track of who is doing what when there are multiple people needing help on a single thread.


----------



## ldu97177 (Feb 15, 2008)

*Hi. Here are my results when in Safe Mode with Networking (I can view websites when in this mode)*

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Ross>ipconfig /release

Windows IP Configuration

No operation can be performed on Local Area Connection while it has its media di
sconnected.

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected

C:\Documents and Settings\Ross>ipconfig /renew

Windows IP Configuration

No operation can be performed on Local Area Connection while it has its media di
sconnected.

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : home
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.5
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected

C:\Documents and Settings\Ross>

*...and here are the results when in normal mode*

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Ross>ipconfig /release

Windows IP Configuration

No operation can be performed on Local Area Connection while it has its media di
sconnected.

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

C:\Documents and Settings\Ross>ipconfig /renew

Windows IP Configuration

No operation can be performed on Local Area Connection while it has its media di
sconnected.
An error occurred while renewing interface Wireless Network Connection : unable
to contact your DHCP server. Request has timed out.

C:\Documents and Settings\Ross>


----------



## sanat83 (Jul 31, 2009)

did u try once by reinstalling operating system.if not try once


----------

